# B1/B2 visa



## Leo the Lion 🦁 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone !
I am new comer on this forum.
I wanna some guess or info or something on your experience base.
I have visited Saudi Arabia in 2018, Japan & Qatar in 2019,EU Paris ,Germany ,Prague Vienna in 2022.
But before all these visits I have been refused by US visit visa thrice .
Now I think I have good travel history .
Now I wanna visit USA 🇺🇸,what are chances of getting a visit visa of USA ?please guide me should I apply ?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

It will depend in part on the reason why your visa was refused..

If it was refused because you "Did not establish eligibility for the visa category being applied for or overcome the presumption of being an intending immigrant" under INA section 214(b) then it is likely that evidence of changes to your circumstance, and the good travel history will help, but the three refusals will definitely mean your application will face more scrutiny than it might otherwise.

The most common reason a visitor visa is refused is because of the presumption of immigrant intent. So you will need to be able to overcome that. Given you mention a B1/B2 I assume that you are looking for a business visa (B1/B2) not just a visitor visa (B2). Make sure that you provide details of 

The purpose of your trip,(ie business itinerary)
Your intent to depart the United States after your trip, and/or (including outbound ticket details)
Your ability to pay all costs of the trip. 
Given the history of refusals, i would include details of your travel history, and perhaps letters from employer stating that they expect you to return to work at the end of the business trip and maybe similar from friends and /or family


----------

